# Графический клиент для sftp

## idealist

Хотя возможно мне подойдет и другое решение проблеммы. Суть которой: Мне нужна возможность передавать файлы между двумя компьютерами. При этом простота использования и минимальное потребности к ресурсам комьютера предоставляющих файлы (т.к это не основная задача этого компьютера) играют важную роль при выборе решения. 

Сначала думал использовать nfs (несмотря на установку дополнительного демона, удобство (т.е. возможность монтирования nfs) в данном случае перевешивает), но  в HOWTO  я прочитал, что nfs медленный и его не советуют использовать на нуль-модемном соединении. А ведь именно так у меня два компьютера и объединены. В этом же HOWTO написано что ssh быстрее и к тому же  он у меня так и так запущен. Вот и ищю какой-нибудь графический клиент для sftp.

----------

## Urs

Лично меня полностью устраивает fish://<myserver_ip> в Konqueror'е и winscp в Windows

А если говорить, про нуль-модемное соединение - то зачем sftp, зачем шифрование?

Тогда уж просто ftpd.

----------

## idealist

 *Urs wrote:*   

> Лично меня полностью устраивает fish://<myserver_ip> в Konqueror'е и winscp в Windows
> 
> 

 

Что это за fish? или где про это почитать можно?

PS. В google  даже боюсь спрашивать.

----------

## idealist

Я тут кое-что нашел:

lufs http://lufs.sourceforge.net/lufs/fs.html

Позволяет sftp, ftp, GnomeVFS  и еще кучу монтировать.

Если кто пробовал, напишите о впечатлениях.

----------

## Urs

В Konqueror'е это просто

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fish:// protocol slave, which can access remote filesystems via SSH and SCP
> 
> 

 

Ничего навороченного

----------

